# What morph did I get?



## Kerrek

I bought a dart tadpole from Tropical Dart Frogs at a Repticon show a few months ago. Well he morphed out and I thought at first he was a Yellow Back Tinc, but after seeing him today I am not so sure. Here is a picture what do you guys think. Picture isn't the greatest but it is the best I have. 












Thanks 
Derek


----------



## frogmanchu

Can you get a side view. Or get in touch with breeder and ask. I'm sure they'll be happy to tell you.
Some thoughts. 
Chris

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott Richardson

my guess would be matecho. Did they not say?


----------



## Kerrek

They sold out their business and I haven't been able to get a hold of them. They also had Matecho frogs so I am trying to figure out which one it is. LOL



Scott Richardson said:


> my guess would be matecho. Did they not say?


They didn't have any of the tads labeled it was a "blind draw" which made it fun.


----------



## Ghost vivs

Kerrek said:


> They didn't have any of the tads labeled it was a "blind draw" which made it fun.



Well then...

If that made if fun you will have loads of fun watching it live by itself because you will never truly know what it is...

Casper


----------



## r.avalos

If this is the best photo you can provide, I would suggest adding a description of the color patterning your frog has. 

However, I would also agree that it looks to be a matecho morph as well.


----------



## Kerrek

Ghost vivs said:


> Well then...
> 
> If that made if fun you will have loads of fun watching it live by itself because you will never truly know what it is...
> 
> Casper


Well ........... when I bought the Tad I didn't expect them to sell out their business and not be able to find out what it was.


----------



## Kerrek

r.avalos said:


> If this is the best photo you can provide, I would suggest adding a description of the color patterning your frog has.
> 
> However, I would also agree that it looks to be a matecho morph as well.


I'll try to get a better picture of it tomorrow. They had Yellow Backs and Matecho so its one or the other.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Kerrek said:


> Well ........... when I bought the Tad I didn't expect them to sell out their business and not be able to find out what it was.


I doesn't really matter if they went out of business or not. It's like mixing azureus and new river tads, you'll never be sure which is which. What Casper is saying is because you'll never know what it really is, you can never be sure which frog to put it with so it should live alone the rest of it's life. 

I believe this could be a new argument in the old argument of why not to sell tads.


----------



## frogface

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I doesn't really matter if they went out of business or not. It's like mixing azureus and new river tads, you'll never be sure which is which. What Casper is saying is because you'll never know what it really is, you can never be sure which frog to put it with so it should live alone the rest of it's life.
> 
> I believe this could be a new argument in the old argument of why not to sell tads.


Or, rather, why not to sell tads without labeling what they are?


----------



## Nismo95

considering they sold out their business... selling a random draw lot of tadpoles at a show is kind of a last attempt at making money before losing it all.. If you dont mind, how much did the tadpoles cost since they were random grabs? if you dont mind sharing feel free. Just know that tinc tads can go for 10 bucks or cheaper here on the forums from people who will verify what they are. So hope he didnt get more than that from you.


----------



## azure89

I'd put good money on that being a Matecho due to the light blue at the base of the legs, and the general pattern screams matecho!


----------



## frogparty

Agreed. Looks like a Matecho to me. Definitely not a yellow back- too much blue on the legs


----------



## Pumilo

frogface said:


> Or, rather, why not to sell tads without labeling what they are?


What kind of breeder would think that was any kind of game? I don't think it was designed to be fun. I think it might supposed to look that way, but I'll bet them mixed a bunch of them up and that's why they were grab bag tads.


----------



## Kerrek

Nismo95 said:


> considering they sold out their business... selling a random draw lot of tadpoles at a show is kind of a last attempt at making money before losing it all.. If you dont mind, how much did the tadpoles cost since they were random grabs? if you dont mind sharing feel free. Just know that tinc tads can go for 10 bucks or cheaper here on the forums from people who will verify what they are. So hope he didnt get more than that from you.


Tads were $19 setup in a fishbowl to raise them in. Not sure why they were not marked maybe they had a screw up maybe they didn't want people buying specific tads and leaving them with a glut of less "desirables" tads. Not really here to bitch about them just was seeing what you guys thought the frog was. 



Pumilo said:


> What kind of breeder would think that was any kind of game? I don't think it was designed to be fun. I think it might supposed to look that way, but I'll bet them mixed a bunch of them up and that's why they were grab bag tads.


They never said it was a game. I said it was like a game for me. What frog am I going to end up with. I am happy with what I got for $19. All they said was we don't know what Morph it is you will have to see when it morphs out. 

Here is a link to their ad selling off their inventory with pictures of their adults it looks a lot more like the Matecho than Yellow Back. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/111858-closing-sale-all-pairs-need-go.html


----------



## Frogman8

Matecho agreed


----------



## jdooley195

Matecho...


----------



## Pumilo

A single specimen of one morph, will sometimes look more like a different morph. Visually identifying your frogs is a poor practice. Your unknown frog should be enjoyed, but not paired off and bred.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I agree with Doug. All this guessing doesn't mean diddly squat. You'll never truly ever 100% know what morph it is. It should be enjoyed as a solitary specimen of a D. tinctorius morph and just leave it at that. You can guess till the cows come home, in the end, it doesn't make a bit of difference.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Rusty and Doug are absolutely right. No reason you can enjoy this frog, but it should never be paired with another frog for breeding purposes. You can't be certain of what it is. I'm in a teeny, it looks like a Matecho, but we will never KNOW. Knowledge is of vital importance to this hobby.

Here is a good example, my Chazuta imitators recently produced two froglets that look very much like banded imitators. I have banded imitators as well. If I had not properly labeled their eggs, tad containers, and froglet bins, I would be hard pressed right now to tell the difference.


----------



## Scott Richardson

I know of a guy that really likes tincs and keeps one of each morph in a 5 gallon aquarium and enjoys them just as much as his pairs and groups.
Congrats on your frog. Set him up a neat little viv and enjoy.


----------



## cbreon

Scott Richardson said:


> I know of a guy that really likes tincs and keeps one of each morph in a 5 gallon aquarium and enjoys them just as much as his pairs and groups.
> Congrats on your frog. Set him up a neat little viv and enjoy.


1 tinc per 5gal seems like the equivalent of a betta fish in a tiny, little, pet shop bowl... I think a 10 gal would be the minimum you should be using, especially if you are inexperienced.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Scott Richardson said:


> I know of a guy that really likes tincs and keeps one of each morph in a 5 gallon aquarium and enjoys them just as much as his pairs and groups.
> Congrats on your frog. Set him up a neat little viv and enjoy.


Might as well put ball pythons in a shoebox with newspaper and a water dish. I know tincs will live like that, but seems a sad existence. What fun is this hobby if you're just collecting as many frogs in little tiny enclosures. To each their own I guess. 

For me their is as much joy in creating a vivarium full of niches and microcosms of their environments as having the frogs.

Of course I'm sure the rabid PETA/anti pet crowd would say the same of my modest sized enclosures, that all animals need and deserve to be free.


----------



## frogface

Yes, yes, 10g better than 5g, but, his point still stands. There is no reason to not enjoy having solitary frogs. I have a few of them and they are just as awesome as my pairs and groups. Better, even, since I don't have to mess with eggs and tads all the time.


----------



## Scott Richardson

Yet you both subscribe to the one square foot per frog or 10 gallon for a pair mentality. Guess what, a 5 gallon is over that requirement. 
And, a 5 gallon aquarium can actually have more space than a 10 gallon


----------



## frogface

Scott Richardson said:


> Yet you both subscribe to the one square foot per frog or 10 gallon for a pair mentality. Guess what, a 5 gallon is over that requirement.
> And, a 5 gallon aquarium can actually have more space than a 10 gallon


In my neck of the woods, a 10g tank is cheaper than a 5g. 'Nuff said.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Scott Richardson said:


> Yet you both subscribe to the one square foot per frog or 10 gallon for a pair mentality. Guess what, a 5 gallon is over that requirement.
> And, a 5 gallon aquarium can actually have more space than a 10 gallon


Nobody made any reference or implication to any square foot per frog or frog per gallons rule, other than you. You've Created a red herring.


----------



## jacobi

ZookeeperDoug said:


> You've Created a red herring.


In a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Scott Richardson said:


> And, a 5 gallon aquarium can actually have more space than a 10 gallon


Actually no, that's impossible. One aquarium has roughly 2x the volume as the other. 

Of course, you probably meant *USABLE* space, but then but that logic, a ten gallon could just as easily be set up to create even more usable space.


----------



## Scott Richardson

frogface said:


> In my neck of the woods, a 10g tank is cheaper than a 5g. 'Nuff said.


Here too. But the 5s are a little shorter. Meaning more rows same height.
A 10 gallon is 10 x 20. A 5 gallon is 8 x 16.
Put a GS background in a ten gallon, now it is 8 x 20. But it has a 4 x 8" extra space over a 5 gallon. How many 10 gallon builds have you seen with a water feature? The 10 gallon is now smaller than the 5 gallon without background and water feature. But it is ok to keep a pair in there???????


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

jacobi said:


> In a 5 gallon tank?


Everyone knows red herring need at least 472.8 ft^3 per animal.


----------



## Scott Richardson

In other words, you can't dispute the fact


----------



## cbreon

Scott Richardson said:


> Yet you both subscribe to the one square foot per frog or 10 gallon for a pair mentality. Guess what, a 5 gallon is over that requirement.
> And, a 5 gallon aquarium can actually have more space than a 10 gallon


Not really, I would tell someone that a 10 gal for a pair of tincs is too small. In fact, I tell people that a 10 gal is too small for pumilio regularly. I would say 20 gallon is better for both, and really is the minimum I would recommend for anything other than thumbnails. Personally, I recommend people try to keep fewer frogs in bigger enclosures rather than a bunch of frogs in the minimum space possible.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Scott Richardson said:


> In other words, you can't dispute the fact


Actually I completely refute your statements as fact, because they are in fact false and entirely incorrect. Can I be any more clear, you are wrong, it is impossible as you incorrectly stated, for a 5 gallon aquarium to have more space than a 10 gallon. The amount of space each aquarium provides are finite fixed numbers.

Semantics are important. Your statement is incorrect and entirely false.

Furthermore, the concept of a red herring is a type of falicious arguement, one you made, in an attempt to divert attention away from the fact the you cannot refute our statements.


----------



## Kerrek

1st I want to say thanks to the people that tried to help me identify the frog I think it is a Matecho. I'm hoping to get a hold of The guy that used to own Tropical Dart Frogs at Daytona or get a hold of a store he used to work with to get his contact info. So hopefully I can find out if he had both Yellow back and Matecho tads at the time I got this guy so I can make a positive ID. 

To the rest of you all lighten up a little. 

First let me start with Casper the unfriendly ghost. Thanks for the condescending remark I appreciate it. Way to welcome someone new to your hobby good job. 




Ghost vivs said:


> Well then...
> 
> If that made if fun you will have loads of fun watching it live by itself because you will never truly know what it is...
> 
> Casper



And to Jon/Rusty_Shackleford thanks for explaining what Casper meant with his sarcastic remark. I had no idea what he was saying. Without your help I would have been lost. 

And to everyone repeating not to breed the frog thanks for asking if I planned to breed the frog in the first place. LOL All I wanted was to know what everyone thought the frog was. I breed Panther Chameleons I don't need another breeding project the chams are more than enough to keep me busy.

As a new guy in the frog hobby the superior condescending attitude from some of the guys on this forum is a real turn off. You really should try talking to someone or asking questions before assuming what their plans are and lecturing them. 

And finally the best for last thanks to Scott and Doug derailing the thread to argue which is bigger a 5 gallon or 10 gallon tank. You win the award for the dumbest argument I have ever seen on a forum anywhere.


----------



## papafrogger

To be honest buddy... Everyone was just trying to help. The way you explained things is what warranted the responses. Threads get derailed... It happens... This is a public forum. If you want everything to be on topic then the internet is the wrong place for you. If you think responding condescendingly to people who you feel were rude to you then you are just being hypocritical. Regardless if you intended to breed or not it was something that is very important to inform you not to breed this frog. This forum is full of people with opinions. Most dont sugar coat them. Best of luck with your frog.


----------



## R1ch13

"You actually don't have to feed them at all" she says.

I came across this video a couple of weeks ago and commented on it multiple times about how misinforming it is - only for my comment to be deleted time and time again...

Go figure! 

Regards,
Richie


----------



## Ghost vivs

I look at it this way... you made a bad choice by rolling the dice. One someone starts this hobby that way it doesn't usually end well for the frog(s). Or they get passed of to someone else with info that is a guess at best. Add to the fact that most don't want just 1frog.

And I'm guessing that's way you asked in the first place... to find out what he is so you can get another one...

So when you said it was fun to guess... I just told you the fun blunt facts...

So I say...

What's deserved... always gets served..

Casper


Kerrek said:


> 1st I want to say thanks to the people that tried to help me identify the frog I think it is a Matecho. I'm hoping to get a hold of The guy that used to own Tropical Dart Frogs at Daytona or get a hold of a store he used to work with to get his contact info. So hopefully I can find out if he had both Yellow back and Matecho tads at the time I got this guy so I can make a positive ID.
> 
> To the rest of you all lighten up a little.
> 
> First let me start with Casper the unfriendly ghost. Thanks for the condescending remark I appreciate it. Way to welcome someone new to your hobby good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to Jon/Rusty_Shackleford thanks for explaining what Casper meant with his sarcastic remark. I had no idea what he was saying. Without your help I would have been lost.
> 
> And to everyone repeating not to breed the frog thanks for asking if I planned to breed the frog in the first place. LOL All I wanted was to know what everyone thought the frog was. I breed Panther Chameleons I don't need another breeding project the chams are more than enough to keep me busy.
> 
> As a new guy in the frog hobby the superior condescending attitude from some of the guys on this forum is a real turn off. You really should try talking to someone or asking questions before assuming what their plans are and lecturing them.
> 
> And finally the best for last thanks to Scott and Doug derailing the thread to argue which is bigger a 5 gallon or 10 gallon tank. You win the award for the dumbest argument I have ever seen on a forum anywhere.


----------



## Ed

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Actually I completely refute your statements as fact, because they are in fact false and entirely incorrect. Can I be any more clear, you are wrong, it is impossible as you incorrectly stated, for a 5 gallon aquarium to have more space than a 10 gallon. The amount of space each aquarium provides are finite fixed numbers.


See the breakdowns in this thread (really starting here) http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...mixing-multispecies-exhibits-2.html#post28627 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Kerrek

Ghost vivs said:


> I look at it this way... you made a bad choice by rolling the dice. One someone starts this hobby that way it doesn't usually end well for the frog(s). Or they get passed of to someone else with info that is a guess at best. Add to the fact that most don't want just 1frog.
> 
> And I'm guessing that's way you asked in the first place... to find out what he is so you can get another one...
> 
> So when you said it was fun to guess... I just told you the fun blunt facts...
> 
> So I say...
> 
> What's deserved... always gets served..
> 
> Casper


How did I make a bad choice? I spent $20 and got a cool frog. The frog is going no where my wife is way too attached and I don't ditch animals.

There you go assuming again I asked because I wanted to know what kind of frog I got. I have 3 other terrariums one with a Cobalt, one with Azureus and one with Auratus. So i already have more than one frog. Does it make you feel like an important person to be such a condescending jerk? Is there any reason you need to be such an ass? Did you get picked on in school or something? 

And exactly what do I deserve to get served are you 12? LOL 

And WTH is with the ...... After everything you type are you Captain Kirk making dramatic pauses or what? Holy crap you are one pathetic individual.


----------



## frogface

R1ch13 said:


> Super Cute Dart Frog Tadpoles - YouTube
> 
> "You actually don't have to feed them at all" she says.
> 
> I came across this video a couple of weeks ago and commented on it multiple times about how misinforming it is - only for my comment to be deleted time and time again...
> 
> Go figure!
> 
> Regards,
> Richie


So, did any of you see this video?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

frogface said:


> So, did any of you see this video?


Yeah, pretty bad..... Who the heck is tropicaldartfrogs.com?


----------



## frogface

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Yeah, pretty bad..... Who the heck is tropicaldartfrogs.com?


Here ya go: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/tropicaldartfrogs.html


----------



## Kerrek

frogface said:


> So, did any of you see this video?


LOL that's awesome because they give you a care sheet telling you how to take care of and feed the tadpoles. Fish flakes or tadpole bites every few days.


----------



## frogface

Kerrek said:


> LOL that's awesome because they give you a care sheet telling you how to take care of and feed the tadpoles. Fish flakes or tadpole bites every few days.


Well your frog is beautiful and I'm glad to hear your wife is in love with him. 

I think matecho, too.


----------



## Scott

I cleaned up.

Snipe Season is over here please.

Kerry - like it or not you didn't make the greatest choice - but I do understand it's YOUR choice.

For folks who are doing the sniping - remember the objective is to help the original poster.

Thank you.

s


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

frogface said:


> Here ya go: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/tropicaldartfrogs.html


I'm kinda hopeful that that girl just misspoke and they don't really advocate that kind of care regimen. 

And yes, spare me, I know some people don't change water and some that even don't feed.


----------



## joel grassmann

the metecho has black up behind its eyes maybe a regina or giant orange nice orange in the nose.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Welcome to the board! Good luck with your frog. I agree, it "appears" to be a Matecho. 

BTW, there is an ignore feature built into the forum so you can block the posts of certain people. I find it EXTREMELLY useful.


----------



## oldlady25715

If you have a large enough tank, you can house it with another morph of tinc, just please don't breed it with one. Females are territorial. 

Welcome to the hobby!


----------

